# Some help please



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

I there, I'm new to all this but am looking to compete in miss figure competitions so any advice would be much appreciated  I have posted my diet & routine at the moment (about 5 weeks into this first program)

I don't really have a set diet but am naturally thin, I have breakfast (usually porridge or something similar) then an apple and cereal bar about 11 o clock then lunch about 1 consists of either baked potato & filling or rice, veg & chicken/fish and then dinner is also a good meal (varies day to day from spag bol to stir fry etc), I do try to have a yogurt most days too 

I train 3 times per week and have always been quite fit - used to do mostly cardio but now I've started weights. I do 10 mins running, 10 mins bike to warm up then 2x 10-12 reps 10kg weighted lunges, 2x 10-12 reps 20-25kg leg curl, 2x 10-12 reps 20kg leg extension, 2x 10-12 reps 5kg bicep curls, 2x 10-12 reps 10kg tricep dips, then all following one after the other 2x 10-12 reps 3kg laterals, alternate front shoulder raises, seated laterals, chest press and then choose 4 different ab exercises and do 30 reps of each x2. And I also attend a high intensity boxercise class once a week on top of gym 3 times a week 

Hope this all makes sense 

Thanks

Emma


----------



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

yes this routine is repeated 3 times a week, I have also managed to up the weight on leg extension to 25kg and leg curl to 30kg, and also all arm exercises to 5kg (instead of all the 3kg ones) hope that makes sense 

thanks


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

hey emma where abouts are you at now with training and diet you still wanting to dip your toe competing wise ? x


----------



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

Hi, i have replied to my other thread but just thought id update my training as it's changed quite a bit now 

Arms:

ez bar curl - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 5kg

laying dumbell extensions - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 5kg

dumbell curl - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 7.5kg (although managed to do 8 reps @ 10kg monday)

reverse grip pulldown into tricep pushdown - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 25kg (managed to do 8 reps @ 30kg monday)

cable curls - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 20kg

ez bar laying extension - x3 sets @ 10 reps @ just bar

forearm curls - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 5kg

Legs & Shoulders:

dumbell raises - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 7.5kg (recently changed from shoulder press - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 7.5kg)

squats (on smith machine) - x3 sets @ 10 reps @ 15kg

laterals - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 7.5kg (recently changed from upright row - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 15kg)

calf raises - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 40kg

shrugs - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 15kg

leg curl - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 35kg

Chest & Back:

dumbell press - 3 sets @ 10 reps @ 12.5kg

lat pull downs - 2 sets @ 10 reps @ 30kg & 1 set @ 10 reps @ 37.5kg

incline flys - x3 sets @ 8 reps @ 12.5kg

one arm dumbell row - 3 sets @ 8 reps @ 15kg

cable flys - x3 sets @ 10 reps @ 15kg

medium grip pulldowns - x3 sets @ 10 reps @ 30kg

I also add on 5/6 ab exercises at the end of each session and still attend the boxercise class one a week

I am still very much looking to compete, have already seen huge changes in myself but still not really competition level

Hope this helps 

Emma


----------

